# YOur Favorite Quotes from GM Remy



## LAKANPOPOT (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Guys!
Maybe you would like to share your favorite quotes you heard from GM Remy. Mine is "You see the beauty of this art. Haaah shhhhhhhhhht!" As he moves and his training partner is in so much pain. hehehe. Then he says, "Can you do that? You can do that. But don't rush do it slow. Because Slow is the mother of learning."

It was great fun watching GM Remy move. Such passion and love for his art. Correct me if I said that wrong. Please share. 

Lakanpopot


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Mar 10, 2005)

I loved it when he'd get his "f's" and "p's" mixed up.

I'll give you two quotes, and let YOU mix up the letters:

"The opponent pokes you with his wife...er, knife!"  He said this in Lansing.  We lost it.  

"First we will do that, and then we will go back to the first part.  Then we will go back to the second part."

If he had the right thing for lunch, Remy was pretty bad with those parts of his.  




Regards,


Steve


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 10, 2005)

..."if it were me, I would just run...they might call me coward, but I'll enjoy my steak and lobster"


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 10, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I loved it when he'd get his "f's" and "p's" mixed up.



My new name was "Faulino" for most of the seminars. Me and my brother about died when he would tell us to work "do that fart with your fartner." That was awesome...lol.

Hartman has some of the best Remyisms if he jumps on this thread.

My personal favorite for learning purposes was when he would say "it is all da same!" He often illustrated his true martial genius when he would say that. I learned many things from "it is all da same..."

.

 :asian:


----------



## Dieter (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi,

funny thread.
With Ernesto it was the other way round. He could not say the "f" but said the "p" instead. I nearly cracked up once, when he said after a dinner:

"I am pull and peeling pine" (I am full and feeling fine)

It was so funny.

With Remy I always fond it very funny, when he had someone in one of his fingerlocks and he said: "bery painpul" , the partner danced in pain, so everybody saw what he was talking about, but he did not care. He continued to keep the lock and so continued the dance of pain.

Funny of course only, if you were not in the lock. I have btw., been in there extensively, so I know what I am talking about.


One more little story, that impressed me with him mostly:
Everybody knows, that there were serious problems between him and his brother.
Well, I also had my share of problems with Ernesto. So when we joined Remy, we were very open, telling about our (my) problems and the reasons, whe we wanted to join him.
So there were we, with more than 1000 Modern Arnis people coming to him due to problems with his brother. Knowing his relation to his brother, every normal person would have said something like: "Good that you left him and came to me." Not so Remy. He said, and I still know it like today, even though it happened 10 years ago in 1995: 
"Don't talk bad about my brother. He brought you where you are. Let us look into the futute".

I was heavily impressed that. Not wanting to badmouth his brother, but to leave the past behind and to look forward. There I really had the feeling, that this Grandmaster IS a Grandmaster, not only in a technical sense, but someone, who can lead you and show you the way in life.

In our hearts, he still is with us.


Dieter Knüttel
DATU of Modern Arnis


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 11, 2005)

"....but I will not do this, because he is my friend..."    (Background noise of me tapping like a chimp with a typewriter...)




(Note- recent events in California suggest that it may be unsafe to provide Chips with typewriters; if you do so it is at your own risk and I can not be responsible.  The above description provide for imagery purposes only.)


----------



## Tgace (Mar 11, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> ..."if it were me, I would just run...they might call me coward, but I'll enjoy my steak and lobster"


Wiser words were never said...a true master.

:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 11, 2005)

_"Danny, you must have the flow."

"Danny, if you know how to counter the counter, you will not be beaten."_
Yours,

Dan Anderson


----------



## Black Grass (Mar 15, 2005)

When doing Warwok techniques

"Help him commit suicide!" 

Vince
aka Black Grass


----------

